# New Air Lift Company struts for MKV, you want to drag???



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*New Air Lift Company struts for MKV, you want to drag??? New Rear PICS!!!*

Here you go guys. We can drag with the best of them. Same great upper strut mount, just a new strut design. It would go even lower if the earth would quit getting in the way... Rides grrrreat. Handles even better. We are also workin on getting the rear lower. Keep in touch to find out when it happens.
































_Modified by JesseAirLiftCompany at 1:49 PM 11-18-2009_

_Modified by JesseAirLiftCompany at 1:49 PM 11-18-2009_


_Modified by JesseAirLiftCompany at 8:11 AM 11-19-2009_


----------



## rotorwerks (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: New Air Lift Company struts for MKV, you want to drag??? (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

looks great! makes the rears look crazy high.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2008)

We will have some pics of the new rear kit too....later this week....it won't be that high


----------



## Blackjack ATX (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: New Air Lift Company struts for MKV, you want to drag??? (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

very nice. It's always good to have some more options for air.


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

Jesse /Corey, I can't wait for the new struts to arrive! Are those 17s on the rabbit?


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (fishmando)*

It is sittin on 18"s right now. I will post the tire size in a bit.


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

wow looks awesome


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2008)

You guys will love it!


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Impressive, can't wait to see the rears down lower. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*

Had to throw a couple more pics up.


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

Looks awesome Jesse!


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (Mr. Appleton)*

The tire size we are running right now is 225/40R/18


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

I am guessing that these will be on the floor with 19's on. Check your PM's.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (fishmando)*

By the looks and sounds of it you might be seein some pics of a lower rear kit in the next couple of days.


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

show me, show me, i want to see


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Looks good Jesse! Can't believe how low those things go in the front.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*

Impressive. Bravo!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

wow impressive drop up front with 18's i am sure rear will not be a problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

proper http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: New Air Lift Company struts for MKV, you want to drag??? (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

We are cutting up the rear as we speak guys!


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: New Air Lift Company struts for MKV, you want to drag??? ([email protected])*

be cool to see what you guys do with this


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: New Air Lift Company struts for MKV, you want to drag??? ([email protected])*

Corey, do you have a live feed I could watch?


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

What's the price point on these? Now I really want to bag the a3...
Nice to see another option from a reputable air ride company


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (eurotrsh)*

Sorry Kevin, no live feed. The price of this kit is the same as the MKV slam kit. We are here to do some damage in the air ride market.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

check the first page or the top of this post for the rear pics. Any one one drag gas tank?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

yep, looks lower. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

damm that looks hot, need to get my rear like this


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

Wow! low!


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (fishmando)*

Do want!


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (fishmando)*

Looks amazing with the new rear height. So what did you guys do back there? Any major metal work or just some tweeks?


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

daayuum


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

I will get some better pics up for you guys in a day or so. Hope you are liking it. This kit will be available soon. We also have a low budget managment system that should get you kids into a kit like this with 4 wheel management for cheap, cheap, cheap... More info coming soon. Keep in touch.
Jesse


----------



## Tbugsy (Nov 11, 2007)

Glad to have a MI company.


----------



## rotorwerks (Aug 7, 2004)

rear looks great!!


----------



## Airassisted (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: (rotorwerks)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good to see.


----------



## ap6440 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: New Air Lift Company struts for MKV, you want to drag??? New Rear PICS!!! (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

low “I�D’á�I http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubman#1 (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: New Air Lift Company struts for MKV, you want to drag??? New Rear PICS!!! (ap6440)*

nice! snet you a IM


----------



## oscar_block (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: New Air Lift Company struts for MKV, you want to drag??? New Rear PICS!!! (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

Damn that's low' looking good guys. When are you heading out West again Jesse?


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: New Air Lift Company struts for MKV, you want to drag??? New Rear PICS!!! (oscar_block)*

I will be out towards the end of January. I will give you an exact date in the next couple of weeks. I think I will be driving our Scion tC out there to do some promoting. 
How is the car doing? Anything new goin on?


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

*FV-QR*

any mk4 content?


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ryannorris16)*

Yes there will be some MK4 content soon. I will start a new thread on that though.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: New Air Lift Company struts for MKV, you want to drag??? New Rear PICS!!! (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

Looking forward to you're visit out here Jesse. Can't wait to see those new struts on Brandon's car.
Keeping on topic... the rears are just stupid low now







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rotorwerks (Aug 7, 2004)

any updates on when the new fronts and rears will be hitting shops??


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

just ordered mine last night.


----------



## Airassisted (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: (eurotrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrsh* »_just ordered mine last night.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good choice. You wont be disappointed.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Big ups to Will at bagriders too! He was a huge help


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (eurotrsh)*

Thanks Dan















I will let you know an official ETA soon.


----------



## rotorwerks (Aug 7, 2004)

sitting, waiting, wishing


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (rotorwerks)*

They ship on the 15th... Finally.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (fishmando)*

A few more days till D-DAY guys, get your wallets ready. This kit already kicks some major a$$. I have been driving the hell out of our MK5 and am lovin it.


----------



## rotorwerks (Aug 7, 2004)

pm sent


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JesseAirLiftCompany* »_A few more days till D-DAY guys, get your wallets ready. This kit already kicks some major a$$. I have been driving the hell out of our MK5 and am lovin it.

Drove mine around this evening, love it so far!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Gonna drive it some more this weekend, and post up a review + pics soon


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

*Re: (FckShoes)*

How much gap is between the wheel and bag when all aired out? What bags are on these if I pop/rub/blow one and need to replace it?


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (CiDirkona)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CiDirkona* »_
How much gap is between the wheel and bag when all aired out? What bags are on these if I pop/rub/blow one and need to replace it?

The bag clearance depends on what offset the wheels are. The bags themselves are made by Air Lift.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (fishmando)*

We have a .5" gap with our 18"s on the rabbit. It is a Air Lift bag, dbl. bellow. The nice thing about it if you rub through or pop, the replacement is in MI and always in stock. So no more than a 2-3 day down time depending on your location. 
Choose wheel size and back spacing with great care, and that is in any situation. Coil or bag. 


_Modified by JesseAirLiftCompany at 9:48 AM 2-16-2010_


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*


----------



## NJbean89MK5 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: (FckShoes)*

any moar pics?^^^^


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: (NJbean89MK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NJbean89MK5* »_any moar pics?^^^^

Not much else besides these, no other full car pics.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

i am glad there are more options now for mk5's
this looks great!


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (f_399)*

The ride is lookin badA$$. The boys from Tomas, knkow how to do there thing. Especially when runnin our products.


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

daaaaaammmmm that looks so hot can't wait to rock my new struts. Will these lay fuel tank Jesse?


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JesseAirLiftCompany* »_The ride is lookin badA$$. The boys from Tomas, knkow how to do there thing. Especially when runnin our products.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MRGTI_2U (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: (FckShoes)*

still waiting for miiiinneee..... when will they arrive


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (MRGTI_2U)*

Luke I will PM you.


----------



## rotorwerks (Aug 7, 2004)

waiting on that invoice...


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (rotorwerks)*

Are you still waiting on the pp invoice Mike?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Good afternoon Jesse.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Whats goin on Kevin? How are you doing?


----------



## rotorwerks (Aug 7, 2004)

yea nothing in the mail... dont know where to send all my money lol..

[email protected]


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (rotorwerks)*

I will holler at Jeremy and get it out for you. Is that your paypal email to?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

Any pics of the struts themselves?


----------



## rotorwerks (Aug 7, 2004)

yessir.. i also sent ya an email on the airlift account


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (rotorwerks)*

Hey Mike, I was told you were invoiced. Check your PP. lol


----------



## rotorwerks (Aug 7, 2004)

Hey, left ya a message.. no PP request or invoice, but i left you a voice mail. Give me a shout when you get a chance and ill send the money to the proper place, and hopefully we can ship out monday!


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_Any pics of the struts themselves? 

This is the original Slam Kit.








Pictures of the Extra Lows comming soon! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by fishmando at 9:05 AM 2-22-2010_


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (rotorwerks)*

Mike hit me up on the cell. I will have you call Corey on Monday. We will get this taken care of asap. I want you on these things with a quickness. 
I will post pics or Will, will (lol) have them up asap.


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JesseAirLiftCompany* »_We have a .5" gap with our 18"s on the rabbit. It is a Air Lift bag, dbl. bellow. The nice thing about it if you rub through or pop, the replacement is in MI and always in stock. So no more than a 2-3 day down time depending on your location. 
Choose wheel size and back spacing with great care, and that is in any situation. Coil or bag. 

_Modified by JesseAirLiftCompany at 9:48 AM 2-16-2010_

Can you share width/offset and tire aspect/section width? How does the compressed diameter and overhang of this bag compare to standard bag-over-coilovers setup?
...and are these still in stock or did they sell out instantly?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (CiDirkona)*

We have a few sets still available in our group buy: http://www.bagriders.com/modla...t-Kit 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by [email protected] at 1:10 PM 2-21-2010_


----------



## Invaderevan (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

does anyone have any pictures of the extra low setup all the way up? I wanna make sure i can get as close to stock height as possible


----------



## Alexvr (Feb 6, 2008)

looks like a super sick kit! the video shows the slam but not xl slam kit correct?


_Modified by Alexvr at 12:40 AM 2-24-2010_


----------



## rotorwerks (Aug 7, 2004)

you wont need video in a few weeks alex...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (rotorwerks)*

Correct, in the video the rabbit is on the slam kit, not the XL Extra Low kit.
Here are some pics of the rabbit on the XL fronts (but not the new XL rears):








































_Modified by [email protected] at 9:43 AM 2-24-2010_


----------



## Alexvr (Feb 6, 2008)

dam what a difference! Post pics when the rears are done... ordered my fronts, hopefully next week im odering the rears i cant wait!! How low can you go and still drive on them, can you drive on them as low as coils? i am going from being really low on coils so i wanted to stay as low on air yet raise it when needed







. hope its not a dumb question lol
ps will send me the info we talked about over the phone thru email










_Modified by Alexvr at 9:07 AM 2-25-2010_


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (Alexvr)*

Ordered my fronts. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (Alexvr)*

I just sent you that quote Alex. Let me know if you like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Thanks for the order Richard, they will go out tomorrow along with the rest of the group buy.








We have a few more kits left, these prices and the free shipping will END March 1st.


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*























i could use a set. sending out for it asap.


----------



## stinky (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (xZANEx)*

just ordered my today


----------



## schmoopy (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (stinky)*

uber noob question: both kits do not use the front sway bar, correct?


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I believe the non-slam kit retains your FSB but the Slam kit does not.


----------



## Alexvr (Feb 6, 2008)

what are better to use the 400c compressors or 480c compressors for a 5 gal? thanks!


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Either. Me and my lady will be running Air Zenith OB2's.


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: (eurotrsh)*

Mission Accomplished, rear is tucked.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Lots o' camber?


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: (eurotrsh)*

Yes indeed


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (FckShoes)*

Jesse like tuckey!!!
Great job guys!!! I hope your lovin the kit.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

jesse, sent you a pm.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (FckShoes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FckShoes* »_Mission Accomplished, rear is tucked. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif YES


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Shes dirty...


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *fishmando* »_
This is the original Slam Kit.








Pictures of the Extra Lows comming soon! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



here's the XLs.. what a huge difference


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (xZANEx)*









What wheel? All i see is fender.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (#Michgo)*

As Chris TUCKER, would say. DAAAAAAAMMMMNNNNNN!!!!!!


----------



## rotorwerks (Aug 7, 2004)

spring break, new wheels, tires, airride and some other goodies are here.... i will be getting to work this week for sure


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (MyOtherCarHasA5.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyOtherCarHasA5.0* »_Shes dirty...


























daaaamn


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (f_399)*

im very impressed with these!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the pics Richard and Zane, looking good!


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Yeah keep it up guys more pics more pics. I can't wait to see your ride on here Mike.


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

My XL's are going in tonight. I'll be sure to post pictures.


----------



## rotorwerks (Aug 7, 2004)

almost done, of course i forgot the the struts when i drove about an hour to my boys house (fail) so we have all the management in place with the frame and all that jazz, just need to find another night to pop the struts in and run some line. Soon my friend, very soon


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (rotorwerks)*

I'm not gonna lie, I have done some stuff like that myself.  I love pumping gas and realizing that I left my wallet at home. 
Lets see it Easy, Hope you like the kit...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (EasyTarget)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EasyTarget* »_My XL's are going in tonight. I'll be sure to post pictures.

Lets see some pics Darren


----------



## bambam69 (May 5, 2009)

just ordered my XL's! so stoked!


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

Strangely rainy week for Scottsdale. But here's the best I could muster up. Ignore the yellow bumper, the whole car will me dark metallic brown soon.
































My giant front tires are holding me off the ground about a half inch, going to grab some 215's soon.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*








ANOTHER Air Lift'ed car for Double Down @ Wuste


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalDubber* »_







ANOTHER Air Lift'ed car for Double Down @ Wuste









I was there last year in Double Down too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Are those Cam's Hardiritts?


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (eurotrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrsh* »_Are those Cam's Hardiritts?

Nope. Mine are 18".


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Solid. I love those wheels.


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: (EasyTarget)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EasyTarget* »_
Nope. Mine are 18".

Looks good, can't wait to see the new color http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looks like McDonalds right now








What are the specs on the wheels?


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_








We have a few more kits left, these prices and the free shipping will END March 1st.

are there anymore "extra low" kits in stock? i am starting to piece together my system and will be looking to buy the bags soon. i know nothing about air ride but im doing my research & buggin the shizzz out of the people i know with air ride


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (mikebbugn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EasyTarget* »_










Sooo sick! Metallic brown will be perfect
















_Quote, originally posted by *mikebbugn* »_
are there anymore "extra low" kits in stock? 

We have one set available in stock. (More on the way though) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ahmetthej3rk (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: New Air Lift Company struts for MKV, you want to drag??? New Rear PICS!!! (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

PM sent


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: New Air Lift Company struts for MKV, you want to drag??? New Rear PICS!!! (ahmetthej3rk)*

PMed


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (EasyTarget)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Jettas just look sooo right sitting on the ground


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (FckShoes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FckShoes* »_
Looks good, can't wait to see the new color http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looks like McDonalds right now








What are the specs on the wheels?

Hahaha, you are literally the 100th person to make a McDonalds joke.
The wheels are 18x8.5 +41 and 18x9.5 +39. Im taking work off for spring break next week to start paint and bodywork. I need to start on my badgeless R grill too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

got my XLs put in tonite.. ride is super great.. never noticed how clunky my old setup was until now..
...and i went from 22" fender height down to 21"... im still in winter time, so the steelies are still on.. but ill take some pictures tomorrow, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by xZANEx at 10:30 PM 3-10-2010_


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (xZANEx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xZANEx* »_got my XLs put in tonite.. ride is super great.. never noticed how clunky my old setup was until now..
...and i went from 22" fender height down to 21"... im still in winter time, so the steelies are still on.. but ill take some pictures tomorrow, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Modified by xZANEx at 10:30 PM 3-10-2010_

thats what i like to hear!! im an air ride noob and i am thinking about ordering these in the next few days once my $$ is up to par


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

super easy to get em in too... took me around 2 or 2.5 hours to do both fronts with hand tools.. (minus the part where i used a cutoff wheel to chop that pesky sway bar).. and these strut mount/bearings are awesome, turning is smoother than any of the setups ive had.. and the price kills it.
dear airlift, you can pm me for where to send the check. thanks in advance.


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (xZANEx)*









This is a MKV Airlift strut after one winter!


----------



## 5mall5nail5 (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (michaelmark5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michaelmark5* »_ This is a MKV Airlift strut after one winter!

Ouch - thats pretty bad. I'd say blast and powder coat, but that rust is heavy... and in such short time.


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (michaelmark5)*

wow


----------



## MRGTI_2U (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (michaelmark5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michaelmark5* »_ 
This is a MKV Airlift strut after one winter!

this is a MKV Airlift strut after an install.

















Still need a notch and fenders rolled. Any word on that replacement rear bag Will?


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (HurleyVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HurleyVW* »_
Ouch - thats pretty bad. I'd say blast and powder coat, but that rust is heavy... and in such short time.

Powder coating a strut = not a good idea.... things can go kaboom when you bake the struts during the powdering process


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr. Appleton)*

Yeah I think you have a pre production kit Mike. Those would have been painted in house and not our usual paint. PM me and I will get you taken care of.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (MRGTI_2U)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRGTI_2U* »_








Still need a notch and fenders rolled. Any word on that replacement rear bag Will?

Looks nice and low Mike







The replacement goes out today.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

MRGTI, are you coming out to Wuste?


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*

I am asking everyone this question that is running our kits.
How is the ride quality? How does it handle? Can you give a comparison against other air kits you have ridin or driven on?


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (michaelmark5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michaelmark5* »_ 
This is a MKV Airlift strut after one winter!

that does look pretty rough but I'm sure if you took some time to spray the salt off it wouldn't get so bad. I just ordered my kit from ECS today.


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JesseAirLiftCompany)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JesseAirLiftCompany* »_I am asking everyone this question that is running our kits.
How is the ride quality? How does it handle? Can you give a comparison against other air kits you have ridin or driven on?

This is what I sent to Schmoopy when he IM'd me and asked for my experience thus far.
"Well, my first struts were from a company called ChassisTech, real ****ty people and products. They rode alright, didnt go all that low, and killed themselves by topping out at ride height. Then I got a pair of new mason techs, they rode well but are very loud and clunky. Also the top mounts they provide are pretty sketchy, and one actually came off after being put on with an impact gun. Left me stranded on the side of the road on new years morning, pretty ****ty. But so far I really like the air lifts, they are super smooth, quiet, and so far very dependable. The only thing is they are a little soft on the dampening side, but not bouncy."


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (EasyTarget)*

I think they ride great, but i came from bag over coils....


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MRGTI_2U)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRGTI_2U* »_
this is a MKV Airlift strut after an install.

















Still need a notch and fenders rolled. Any word on that replacement rear bag Will?

christ that rear is layed the **** out.


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (d.tek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d.tek* »_
christ that rear is layed the **** out.

Yes it is







20 1/8 inches
















edit: ignore the date stamp, new batteries in a cheap camera










_Modified by DubberNix at 2:03 PM 3-11-2010_


----------



## Hokie GTI (Sep 22, 2006)

does anyone have a pic of a mk5 with airlifts at all four corners and aired all the way up?


----------



## MRGTI_2U (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalDubber* »_MRGTI, are you coming out to Wuste?

yea I'll be there.


----------



## sxedub (Jul 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hokie GTI* »_does anyone have a pic of a mk5 with airlifts at all four corners and aired all the way up?


x2... I'd like to see the XL's on all 4 corners aired all the way up.
I'm also a bit worried about that pic MM5 posted after one winter


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (sxedub)*

I thought that they mentioned that was a prototype model and shouldnt be a problem w/ the new ones. He also asked mike to contact him to take care of that so I think your good to go


----------



## Alexvr (Feb 6, 2008)

mrgti. any mods done to go this low? notched and anything else?


----------



## rotorwerks (Aug 7, 2004)

the lift on these is incredible, pretty sure a smidge higher than stock... and they do lay the car on the ground


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (the fuzzy one)*

We have MKV XL front and rear kits in stock and ready to ship http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: (Alexvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alexvr* »_mrgti. any mods done to go this low? notched and anything else?

Nothing yet. He wasn't even notched at the time of the picture. That's why you only see the driver's side








I think he was trying to get it done this week, if not, I'm sure he'll get it done soon.


----------



## Alexvr (Feb 6, 2008)

_Quote, originally posted by *Alexvr* »_mrgti. any mods done to go this low? notched and anything else?

Nothing yet. He wasn't even notched at the time of the picture. That's why you only see the driver's side <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/wink.gif" BORDER="0">
I think he was trying to get it done this week, if not, I'm sure he'll get it done soon. 
dam so all the fender liner is still in as well, that is super low, i figured it would require some fender mods besides the notch. how about the sway bar up front, car looks tites!


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: (rickyislazy)*

Good lord that is sick I can not wait until my setup arrives...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (rickyislazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rickyislazy* »_









More pics of this one please!


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

order the slam kit xl!!!!! hope i dont regret going air ride


----------



## bambam69 (May 5, 2009)

Got my slam xl's today! Can't wait to throw them on


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

put my wheels back on today and snapped a few phone pics.. subframe is on the ground by 10psi or so.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




















_Modified by xZANEx at 11:29 PM 3-20-2010_


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

So hottttt ^^^^ I'd like to see some color though


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

gti skirts would make that perfect, looks great!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Sick Zane! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

yea i just ordered some side skirts for the car.. 
thanks guys


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (xZANEx)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looks real good zane!
Will!!!! where is my shipment?!?!?!??!














im joking, cant wait for mine to arrive!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (mikebbugn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikebbugn* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looks real good zane!
Will!!!! where is my shipment?!?!?!??!














im joking, cant wait for mine to arrive!

Your kit is in the mail Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Just a heads up, we got another batch of the XL front and rear kits in stock!
They're going fast, PM me if you want a set.


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

slam xl kit arrived!!!! i cant wait to start wrenching!!!!! thanks Will!!!!


----------



## sxedub (Jul 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

lets see some pics pre-install mikebbugn


_Modified by sxedub at 1:13 PM 3-25-2010_


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sxedub)*

of the bags or the car? sorry i've been up for 32 hours straight and i cant sleep thinking about how im gonna set up the trunk


----------



## sxedub (Jul 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

both would be great, but specifically the bags.


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sxedub)*

as requested.... sorry for the crappy mobile pics. 
slam xl

some stuff i picked up from gtizlatko









and re-5 with dorbritz brackets... didnt know will was offering this when i ordered them... sorry will 

...and the car in question.


_Modified by mikebbugn at 1:48 PM 3-25-2010_


_Modified by mikebbugn at 1:52 PM 3-25-2010_


----------



## sxedub (Jul 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

nice, have fun with the install. Can't wait to see it done


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sxedub)*

thanks!


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Got a set of these coming down the east coast now. Can't wait to get lower.


----------



## BossDub27 (Dec 19, 2008)

anybody know the specs on the vsxx that are on the ug?


----------



## MRGTI_2U (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: (BossDub27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BossDub27* »_anybody know the specs on the vsxx that are on the ug?

19x8.5 et45 215/35's. Up for sale if anybody is interested.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (MRGTI_2U)*

19x8.5 front
19x9.5 rear
225/35/19 all the way around


----------



## NJbean89MK5 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

wow







^^^


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

that looks sick...here is a noob question for you guys...I know to get your alignment you will adjust to the pressure you drive at...but when you dump the pressure how much does the wheel actually camber in on its on?


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (Residentevol)*

Not sure I will have to get the car on the rack and see if we can get a number for you. Toe will kill your tires more than camber if thats the concern. But I am now curious to see these numbers too...


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

no problem im not so concerned about wearing the tires as long as my ride height is dialed in correctly..I just wanted to see how far my wheels will camber in when pressure is dumped...just curious







I cant wait to install my kit.


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

Got mine


----------



## MRGTI_2U (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: (rickyislazy)*


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (MRGTI_2U)*















did you remove/modify the rear liners? looks siick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (MRGTI_2U)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRGTI_2U* »_snip

Wheel/tire specs?


----------



## MRGTI_2U (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: (eurotrsh)*

19x8.5 et45 215/35's all the liners are still in. Air lifts go low http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and Wills the man to get them from http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (MRGTI_2U)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

My tires will more than likely hold my car up.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (eurotrsh)*

Damn Mike, post up the larger versions of those. They look great!
















^^Hunter's gti


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ooooh la la...


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

so i'm not sure if this has been addressed yet, but for those that are running 19's with 215/35's, are you laying frame?
jesse or will, i'd love to here your input on this as well.


----------



## mk5_dub (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (adROCK319)*

ETA Next tuesday the 27th!








Yo will, whats the word on the manifold?


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (adROCK319)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adROCK319* »_so i'm not sure if this has been addressed yet, but for those that are running 19's with 215/35's, are you laying frame?
jesse or will, i'd love to here your input on this as well.

Mr. Sarcastic on here's GF's car.. 








215/35r19 on 19x8.5et40's


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)




----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## RPF1 (Dec 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

^^ so clean


----------



## SSRmark5 (Apr 14, 2010)

looks amazing


----------



## sxedub (Jul 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

car looks great FckShoes


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sxedub)*

my front slam xl set up ride smooth! thanks for a great product!!!


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mikebbugn)*

NO problem, we want to build the best for all you guys and be there for you if there are any issues.


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

Airlift xl's...On steelies to show the low








And on the works..Going to adjust the camber to bring it in some on the rears...If the fronts get rolled I think they will go down a bit more as well...


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Residentevol)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (FckShoes)*

i loves me some alphards! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
car looks really good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stigy (Aug 20, 2008)

Hokie GTI said:


> does anyone have a pic of a mk5 with airlifts at all four corners and aired all the way up?


Hate to bump a 7 month old thread, but does anyone have pictures of this on Airlift XLs?

Just trying to do some research on air struts.

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

that depends on your have the xl shorties or regular xl struts

i have the xl shorties and they do not go up that high however i can't complain ride is smooth.


----------



## Stigy (Aug 20, 2008)

GTIzlatko said:


> that depends on your have the xl shorties or regular xl struts
> 
> i have the xl shorties and they do not go up that high however i can't complain ride is smooth.


As far as I was aware there are only one type of Airlift XL struts for the MKV platform.


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

when i was ordering mine it gave me that option however if that was the case and there is only one platform then they do not go up as high as bagyard shorties. I am uncertain of how far up the bombers go!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Stigy said:


> As far as I was aware there are only one type of Airlift XL struts for the MKV platform.


First there were the original MKV Slam Series struts which were a little too long, these were replaced by the current version which we all know as the XL's.

The original version was discontinued when the XL's were released.


----------



## Stigy (Aug 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> First there were the original MKV Slam Series struts which were a little too long, these were replaced by the current version which we all know as the XL's.
> 
> The original version was discontinued when the XL's were released.


Thanks Will -- do you have a picture of a MKV full up in the front on XLs then?

Thanks again! :thumbup:


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

i'll get a pic of it this weekend, i know they don't go up that high but i do love the ride comfort


----------



## TittsMcGee (Jan 19, 2010)

Got my Airlifts last week! Unfortunatly the scirocco got xl wheel houses and fenders, frame is laying ground, but wheels are not tucked at all! 

Sorry for the scrappy phone pics... better pics to come


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

WHY CANT WE GET ANY OF THE NICE/COOL DAMN CARS IN THE U.S WITHOUT RUINING THEM!!!!!!!!!! God I want a new scirocco


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

TittsMcGee said:


> Got my Airlifts last week! Unfortunatly the scirocco got xl wheel houses and fenders, frame is laying ground, but wheels are not tucked at all!
> 
> Sorry for the scrappy phone pics... better pics to come



start cutting the frame :wave:


----------



## TittsMcGee (Jan 19, 2010)

Never heard of grinding down the subframe, but maybe that´ll work!


----------

